# Just got Omnisphere 2



## Leon Portelance (Mar 7, 2018)

i just got Omnisphere 2 set up. And now it like, wow. Where do I start? I write film cues, classical pieces and rock/pop songs. Any advice for getting to know this beast?


----------



## artomatic (Mar 7, 2018)

Time. Lots of time! Have fun. It’s a great machine!


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 7, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> i just got Omnisphere 2 set up. And now it like, wow. Where do I start? I write film cues, classical pieces and rock/pop songs. Any advice for getting to know this beast?


Use the Patch Browser... go nuts with playing around with the presets it comes with. After you get that down then go in to a patch and start twisting knobs see how they affect the sound. Have fun!!! It's one of my favorite synths as it's SO versatile.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.spectrasonics.net/video/videos.php?VideoTypeID=3&InstrumentID=all

Maybe a broken record on this, but few know Omni2 better than John Lehmkuhl (Pluginguru.com) and he goes way back with Eric Persing and crew. Maybe a bit tedious searching (17 pages), but his videos have delved deeply into Omni's innards, especially last couple years in Library promos and recent Livestreams. 

https://www.pluginguru.com/videos/

Enjoy!


----------



## Anami (Mar 7, 2018)

Eli Krantzberg is very good: https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/Omnisphere-2-Explained


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 7, 2018)

I can only second what Sostenuto has said about Pluginguru. He is an amazing resource and sound designer to check out 

Otherwise, first just have fun playing through all those lovely sounds and as said before, just turn on and off, twist knobs, bend faders, spin with the ORB, granulate the heck out of angelic voice and then realize 5 bloody hours have passed already  Enjoy Leon!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 8, 2018)

Some very nice free Omni Patches from out own @Vin 
http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnispherexlv/

At some point the Moog Tribute Library is worth picking up as well
www.spectrasonics.net/products/tribute/

Omnisphere video tutorials
www.spectrasonics.net/video/videos-tutorials-omnisphere.php

The Orb app
https://www.spectrasonics.net/omni_tr_app/orb/all.htm


----------



## GtrString (Mar 9, 2018)

Learn how to tame the beast for all occasions.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Some very nice free Omni Patches from out own @Vin
> http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnispherexlv/
> 
> At some point the Moog Tribute Library is worth picking up as well
> ...


+1 for @Vin (Midissonance) soundsets. Free set has some real inspiration (for me at least). 

I’d also add @hollo (Hollo Sounds) who has some inspiring freebies to sample. There’s only one Omni2 soundset but I like it and there’s a free sample to test. 
http://www.sound.artenuovo.com/omnidelight.html


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 13, 2018)

So, I have rated all the sounds in omni 2, do you know where that info is stored to make a backup?


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 13, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> So, I have rated all the sounds in omni 2, do you know where that info is stored to make a backup?



Funny, I just emailed Spectrasonics 2 days ago with that very question. I haven't heard back yet. I suspect it's the "user settings" xml file which is in the steam/omnisphere/defaults folder. I'll post back when they get back to me.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 13, 2018)

artomatic said:


> Time. Lots of time!



Haha! Yeah, that's the truth. It's amazing!


----------



## Soeno (Apr 1, 2018)

second Plugin Guru
start here


----------

